# Lenovo N200 & G530



## Andy_Kosela (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi all,

What is the support of FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE for Lenovo N200 or Lenovo G530.

Things that interest me most: support for keyboard Fn-brightness, sound.


----------



## jrick (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't have either of those models, but on my T500 the Fn+brightness keys work fine (although I usually use xbacklight instead).  Sound also works with the snd_hda driver, although I'm having some trouble getting the built-in speakers working.  Headphones work fine.

I'm also using 8.0-BETA3 (haven't tried 7.x at all), so 7.2 may not work as well. YMMV.


----------

